# Inquietudine.



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

L'inquietudine non mi abbandona.
Sono divisa in due, o meglio sdoppiata in due.
La mia parte razionale, responsabile, conscia di ogni dovere ed ogni conseguenza di qualunque gesto. La parte che analizza episodi e sentimenti, pesa e soppesa quello che c'è e quello che non c'è.
Poi l'altra... quella che chiamo BadGirl e che non pesa, non analizza ma agisce di pancia, insofferente ed indifferente a cautele e pericoli. 
Quella parte che ha sempre giocato d'azzardo, alla quale da un certo punto in poi ho permesso di farsi viva sempre e solo quando il gioco degli altri era sporco, quando era necessario giocarsi il Jolly. 
BadGirl prendeva e partiva, bagaglio leggero, quello che serve si trova anche lungo la strada; io quando parto mi porto dietro tutto.
Io sempre nel timore di poter ferire qualcuno, BadGirl si faceva largo con la sciabola. 
Tagli netti, poi ci si gira dall'altra parte e si prosegue il cammino, senza girarsi, scrollando le spalle, perchè quello che conta è sopravvivere.
Mai chiedere niente a nessuno, perchè prima o poi ti presentano il conto.
Era stata dura da rinchiudere... poi per tantissimo tempo... sembrava che non ci fosse neanche mai stata, ricordo di un brutto periodo... bon.
 Spostando delle cose, ho tirato fuori lo zaino, quello per 3 giorni. L'ho portato in camera, l'ho appoggiato in un angolo. Mi dico che non ha senso, che non è più il tempo, che non è il caso, che non posso fare cazzate. I ragazzi vanno via per una settimana, tra poco. Potrei approfittarne per stare 2-3 giorni in giro, da sola. Per riempire quello zaino ci metto mezz'ora, so cosa mi serve. Non è il momento della partenza che mi fa paura, ma quello del ritorno.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2012)

parti e ti rintemprerai .ne hai bisogno


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;LYEjffrFm3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYEjffrFm3c[/video]

Sentiamoci! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

prenditi una vacanza!


----------



## Leda (2 Luglio 2012)

No no, ragà, fermi tutti: qui la partenza è tutta una metafora. 
Ci credo che te la fai sotto.
Non è proprio detto che torni, eh.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

Lascia perdere sia la partenza che il ritorno, non sono quelli i momenti topici di un viaggio.


----------

